# Hänger lösen?



## smxllslxkxfxsh (2. Oktober 2005)

Moin Leute!

Sagt mal, wie löst ihr beim Watangeln am effektivsten einen Hänger?
Ich war gestern los und hab so einiges an Blinkern und Wobblern versenkt.
Den ersten hab ich irgendwann abgeschnitten (war ein Spöket, das tat ordentlich weh im Geldbeutel) weil die Schnur auch nach extremstem Reissen und Zerren nicht reissen wollte und das ist gerade mal eine 25er mit 5,7kg Tragkraft. Hab auch probiert mit der Hand zu ziehen, hab aber aber aufgehört als fast das Blut kam.
Bei den Hängern danach habe ich einfach die Bremse zugedreht und bin mit der Rute rückwärts gegangen bis es geknallt hat, aber das ist für die Rolle ja bestimmt nicht grad die schonenste Methode.
Lasst mal bitte eure Tipps für diese Problematik hören.


----------



## Adrian* (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Also beim Spinnfischen geht manchmal, die Schnur ganz auf spannung drehen, Schnurfangbügel auf und schnell wieder zu und dann Kurbeln, so kriegt man eigentlich viele hänger wieder los...Geht natürlich nur mit geflochtener schnur....


----------



## Ghanja (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Mache ich genauso nur dass ich den Bügel schon vor dem Ziehen öffne und die Schnur quasi dann mit dem Finger festhalte und dann freigebe.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Manchmal hilfts schon aus nem anderen Winkel zu ziehen . Also mal 50 m nach rechts oder links laufen ...


----------



## Adrian* (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Kochtoppangler hat recht, die rute mal links oder nach rechts ziehen hilft meistens auch!
Wenn du merkst oder schon en hänger hast, nicht direkt wie wild dran rum röpen, sondern schnur mal locker lassen, wieder leicht stramm ziehen und mal vorsichtig zupfen....


----------



## atair (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Wenn alle Stränge reißen kannste es auch mit 'ner "Rettungsleine" probieren.
Dazu an einer stabilen Schnur (Zeltleine) einen (großen) Sprengring befestigen.
Diesen notfalls noch etwas schwerer machen(Wickelblei).
Sprengring über die Schnur klippen und nach unten gleiten lassen.
Dann ziehen...


----------



## detlefb (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				atair schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Stränge reißen kannste es auch mit 'ner "Rettungsleine" probieren.
> Dazu an einer stabilen Schnur (Zeltleine) einen (großen) Sprengring befestigen.
> Diesen notfalls noch etwas schwerer machen(Wickelblei).
> Sprengring über die Schnur klippen und nach unten gleiten lassen.
> Dann ziehen...



Vom Boot bestimmt gut machbar, ich stelle es mir etwas schwierig vor den Blinker 60m vor mir beim Watangeln zuerreichen.
Wenn die Tipps von  Kochtoppangel und Adrian nicht helfen wollen, wickel ich die Schnur ein paar um  z.B. einen Messergriff und ziehe dann bis es reißt.
Mit der bloßen Hand fließt schnell Blut. Besonders bei geflochtener.


----------



## Blackleffer (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Was auch funktioniert, egal welche Schnur ist:
Schnrur Spannen und mit der hand auf das obere viertel der rute klopfen. 
Durch die wellenbewegung die in der schnur entsteht löst sich der JIg oder wobler meißtens zwischen Steien u. Gerümpel. Funktioniert auch mit Mono
Blackleffer


----------



## BodenseeRudi (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Ja genau, Kochtoppangler hat die Methode.
Unmittelbar nach dem Hänger nicht wie blöd in deine Richtung zerren (sonst rammt sich der Blinker noch mehr in den Stein /Pfahl/Tang...
Sondern die Schnur locker lassen und so weit wie möglich nach rechts wandern sodass eine ordentliche Winckeländerung stattfindet und jetzt etwas ziehen. Blinker löst sich, aufatmen... Löst sich nich grummel und wieder soweit wie möglich nach links wandern und wieder zerren. Erst dann Gewalt anwenden.
Die "Schnaplass-Methode" von Adrian hört sich auch effektvoll an muss ich in Zukunft auch mal probieren.


----------



## symphy (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Ich habe schon einigen Male beobachten können ,wie ein älterer Mann beim Zander Angeln wenn er einen Hänger hatte ,einen Sprengring um die Schnur legte an dem ein dickeres Band dran war an das er eine 0,5 l Flasche halb gefüllt mit Wasser montiert hat ,so das sie gerade noch schwimt aber nicht untergeht.

Diese Flasche schmiss er dann nachdem er den Bügel geöffnet hatte etwas weiter als der Hänger war ,lies sie treiben spannte die Schnurr etwas und hob die Rute mit einem Ruck hoch .
Durch die Winkelveränderung nach hinten ,halt über die Öse des Rings konnte er die meisten Köder wieder retten ,die Flasche hatte genug Widerstad geboten um den Köder nach hinten zu ziehen .#6 

Geile Idee klappt nicht beim Mefo fischen sonst mit jeder Schnur ,sieht etwas affig aus aber klappt .
Ich halte die Spule fest und ziehe langsam rückwärstgehend ,dabei schneidet sich die Schnur ab und mal etwas tief rein ,aber nach ein paar Würfen ist ds auch wieder gut .:q


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern los und hab so einiges an Blinkern und Wobblern versenkt.


 
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du zu schwer fischst ?


----------



## feedex (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Wo Ziehen und Zerren nicht mehr hilft, kommst Du vielleicht mit Köderrettern weiter.

Ansonsten ist hier eigentlich Alles erwähnt worden, was in meinen Augen helfen kann!


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du zu schwer fischst ?


 
Oder das du nach dem Wurf zuviel Schur auf dem Wasser hast?

Spökets zu versenken ist garnicht so einfach.

Du musst sofort nach oder ganz kurz bevor der Blinker ins Wasser fällt den 

Schnurfangbügel schliessen und 2 - 3 Kurbelumdrehungen machen.

Dann sinkt dein Blinker/Wobbler nicht so weit ab und du hast keine Hänger mehr.

Es sei denn, du fischt zu schwer oder zu langsam. 

Bei ca. 14° Grad Wassertemperatur muß man nicht allzu langsam reinkurbeln.

TL Uli


----------



## mot67 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

die meisten hänger im tang oder kraut löse ich letztendlich mit langsam aber stetig erhöhtem zug nach hinten, ich wate dann meist rückwärts und halte die rolle fest. 
manch verloren geglaubter hänger lässt sich do doch noch lösen, teilweise mit aufgebogenem drilling, aber immerhin.
ich fische monofile 23er von guter qualität, also um die 5kg zugkraft.


----------



## Cerfat (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Schaut euch das mal an:


http://www.barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=736#17


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du zu schwer fischst ?




der Gedanke kam mir auch schon......

oder aber.....

Du lässt den Köder zu lange absinken und hast dann evtl. eine zu geringe Einholgeschwindigkeit.

Oder die falsche Stelle.....an manchen Küstenabschnitten gibt es ganz fiese Riffe, an denen die Muschelbänke oder Blasentangfelder in 60-80 mtr. Enfernung teilweise 50cm unter der Oberfläche lauern.

Bei Hänger ansonsten wie oben beschrieben vorgehen......Verluste gehören dazu.....mein letzter resultiert allerdings aus einem umgeklappten Bügel.
Der letzte Abriss durch Hänger ist schon fast ein Jahr her......

Sondiere vorher das Gebiet und Du vermeidest die Hängergefahr schon um ein gesundes Mass

 #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die falsche Stelle.....an manchen Küstenabschnitten gibt es ganz fiese Riffe, an denen die Muschelbänke oder Blasentangfelder in 60-80 mtr. Enfernung teilweise 50cm unter der Oberfläche lauern.
> 
> #h


 

Aber genau diese Stellen sind soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fängig!!!
#h 

TL Uli


----------



## PTA Andreas (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Mit dem Wobblerretter vom Fachversand Stollenwerk hab ich persönlich schon klasse Erfahrungen gemacht. Den läßt man zum Köder hinab, die an das Blei gegossenen Ketten wickeln sich um den Haken und man kann den Köder mit einem kräftigen Ruck lösen. Die Drillinge sind danach meist verbogen, aber besser als Wobbler weg #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

KÖDERRETTER

Denk mal nach!!!

Ihr wollt euren Blinker nach Möglichkeit 70 - 80m weit schleudern???

Ihr wollt dann, wenn ihr einen Hänger habt irgendwelche Ketten, Karabiner 

oder Sprengringe an der Schnur zum Köder tüddeln???

Hoffentlich treffe demnächst mal einen am Strand bei so einer Aktion. 

Mein allerhöchster Respekt ist ihm gewiß. Kein Scherz.

TL Uli

P.S. Bei so ner Aktion mit ner Flasche, da wäre ich sooooooooo gern dabei.

Vielleicht ein bischen auflandiger Wind...


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

@Blackleffer, hab gestern meinen Wobbler dank deiner Technik retten können!                  Hätte ja nicht gedacht das das funzt Denke mal auch, dass es nicht klappen wird mit irgendwelchen ösen und anderen lustigen sachen, bei wobblern etc. die 70 Meter und mehr weit draussen fest sind, wieder flott zu bekommen.


----------



## fyns hoved (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> der Gedanke kam mir auch schon......
> 
> oder aber.....
> 
> ...


 
Aber gerade wenn die Mefos mal nicht wie bekloppt beißen, finde ich das Absinken lassen des Köders eine taugliche und leider auch hängerträchtige Methode.
Generell kann man natürlich auch durch die Verwendung von Einzel-bzw. Zwillingshaken gegenüber den Drillingen die Gefahr von kapitalen Hängern reduzieren.


----------



## seatrout61 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Mit geflochtener Schnur (7-8 Kg Tragkraft) bekomme ich fast jeden Hänger gelöst.


----------



## robst (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

Der Link von Cerfat ist gut. Muss ich unbedingt probieren die Methode.

Zu den anderen Ausführungen gebe ich ergänzend zu bedenken, dass es riskant ist, den Hänger über die Rolle zu lössen. Grade bei multifilen Schnüren können da leicht Kräfte wirken, die auch Qualitätsrollen auf die Dauer kleinkriegen.

Also besser die Schnur irgendwo drumwickeln und dann nach hinten gehen.

Grüße
Robst


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber genau diese Stellen sind soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fängig!!!
> #h
> 
> TL Uli



Fängig schon, aber ganz sicher nicht, wenn der Köder über das Riff genagelt wird |supergri 

#h


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hänger lösen?*

@all: Danke für die tollen Tipps, sind viele dabei die ich noch nicht kannte und die ich mal ausprobieren werden wenn ER* mal wieder richtig hängt 

 Denke das Problem hat sich auch schon wieder relativiert, hab einfach an der falschen Stelle gestanden als ich das ganze Blech versenkt habe, beim letzten Versuch waren dann in über 2h Schmeisserei keine nennenswerten Hänger mehr dabei, trotzdem danke euch allen :m

* = Der Spöket natürlich |supergri

Gruuuuuuß


----------

